# Everyone loves a good injury thread - Another season ender



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eek... I can only guess how painful it was to get out of the boot... speedy recovery!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

X-ray? Seems like you need more screws or no plate....

No fun either way..... Had a similar injury 2 years ago


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ouch.. Get well soon!


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryan, I feel your pain... I have 4 more weeks of crutches and not being able to walk myself. I hope you have a speedy recovery Brother!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Argo said:


> X-ray? Seems like you need more screws or no plate....
> 
> No fun either way..... Had a similar injury 2 years ago


Hm yea I never saw an x ray of it, but I'm no expert. How long til you were back able to do sports?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Ouch. Good luck with the recovery mate.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Northriver1 said:


> Ryan, I feel your pain... I have 4 more weeks of crutches and not being able to walk myself. I hope you have a speedy recovery Brother!


Thanks homie I appreciate it


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Did you actually _call_ last run????!!?!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Did you actually _call_ last run????!!?!


No except my buddy, who just says the most random shit sometimes, said this will either be our best run or worst run this season as we were headed up the chair... Didn't even register with me until I made it to the bottom of the hill haha
:dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

welcome to the club! hope it heals up fast and straight!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> welcome to the club! hope it heals up fast and straight!


thanks bud, so far so good.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> thanks bud, so far so good.


You will have a good battle scar for stories in front of the lodge fires!! I've been put back together a few times now but still riding, will take your confidence longer than your body but just try not to over-think it. Least it was end of season...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

whooa,that looks painful! goodluck on recovery and as others said,thank god it was the end of the season.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

AntipodeanSam said:


> You will have a good battle scar for stories in front of the lodge fires!! I've been put back together a few times now but still riding, will take your confidence longer than your body but just try not to over-think it. Least it was end of season...


Yea that's what I'm thinking. Generally I am a cautious person by nature so it took me a long time to get to this level of riding. With that of course comes fewer injuries... Until now. We'll see how my body reacts and if I'll be able to get back to previous form physically and mentally


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> Yea that's what I'm thinking. Generally I am a cautious person by nature so it took me a long time to get to this level of riding. With that of course comes fewer injuries... Until now. We'll see how my body reacts and if I'll be able to get back to previous form physically and mentally


higher level riding might mean FEWER injuries, but they have much higher consequences when you DO wreck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Man every day a new slam story. 

Hope your doing well !! That does look painful.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Yikes, that sucks! I'm _never_ going in the park!! I've yet to see a slam thread from someone bombing a groomer and that's where I'm going to stay. 

By the way, welcome to the 2013/14 season surgery club.......... 

I hope you heal up fast and get back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Ugh, that looks like it had to hurt after that surgery, shit is so swoll... Good luck on the recovery! 

Seems like the end of the season is high time for injuries, sucks to happen but at least it at the end.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

PalmerFreak said:


> Yikes, that sucks! I'm _never_ going in the park!! I've yet to see a slam thread from someone bombing a groomer and that's where I'm going to stay.


When i was looking for info on collar bone breaks i saw some blog/page by a snowboarder who broke his very badly hitting an ice patch on a cat track. All other breaks were usually bike riders from simple falls or knocks. I am actually happy i at least I have a gnarly story/video to explain my break! Hurting yourself while trying to be awesome is not a bad thing IMO!


The stitches/scars on this one sure look painful though! Hoping its not as bad as it looks, and that you dont lose any mobility in the ankle!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

tokyo_dom said:


> When i was looking for info on collar bone breaks i saw some blog/page by a snowboarder who broke his very badly hitting an ice patch on a cat track. All other breaks were usually bike riders from simple falls or knocks. I am actually happy i at least I have a gnarly story/video to explain my break! Hurting yourself while trying to be awesome is not a bad thing IMO!
> 
> 
> The stitches/scars on this one sure look painful though! Hoping its not as bad as it looks, and that you dont lose any mobility in the ankle!


Ya dude I saw yours too, gnarly. I had an AC separation (not from snowboarding) and I think the immediate pain from that one was worse, although recovery obviously was much easier. The dude across from me in the hospital had the same surgery except broke two ankle bones, simply fell down awkwardly... So yea I'm glad I've got a good story!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nasty foot! thanks for ruining my late-evening-after-snack snack

heal up fast, and thx for not having gopro pov of yourself crashing


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, the Frankenfoot was a bit startling...radiographs I can handle. Looks like it was really painful. Hope you heal soon and well!

Consider hyperbaric chamber (o2 therapy). I've done chamber sessions (2hrs per session) a bunch myself for healing old injuries. I know someone who had a similar injury as yours except she had a spiral fx as well. Anyway, had Frankenfoot, plates, screws, etc. Her estimated recovery time per the osteo was 6+mos; with frequent chamber therapy + other bodywork therapies she recovered fully in 3mos. Full ROM, full weight bearing. Definitely look into it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

PalmerFreak said:


> I've yet to see a slam thread from someone bombing a groomer .


Injuries may happen in the park, but deaths happen bombing groomers.

And are u for real? I've seen so many high speed epic yardsales from the lift of every flavor.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Yeah, the Frankenfoot was a bit startling...radiographs I can handle. Looks like it was really painful. Hope you heal soon and well!
> 
> Consider hyperbaric chamber (o2 therapy). I've done chamber sessions (2hrs per session) a bunch myself for healing old injuries. I know someone who had a similar injury as yours except she had a spiral fx as well. Anyway, had Frankenfoot, plates, screws, etc. Her estimated recovery time per the osteo was 6+mos; with frequent chamber therapy + other bodywork therapies she recovered fully in 3mos. Full ROM, full weight bearing. Definitely look into it.


Hm i will, sorry for the graphic pics haha, thought they would make up for a lack of x-rays!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, it's your thread, your injury! Np  For some reason I can better handle the pics with radiographs. Prob because pics are too easy to feel empathically whereas diagnostic images please my inner nerd haha. My ankle actually ached when I saw your first pic, so.

Simply, o2 expedites the healing process. You'd think with all the hours I've spent in the tube I'd remember the name of it haha...was going to provide a link to that manufacturer's site at least but will have to get back to you on that. Same one used by the friend with similar injury as yours. In the meantime you can ask google for general info on the therapy benefits. I highly recommend.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Injuries may happen in the park, but deaths happen bombing groomers.


There are about equal amounts of death from glades and groomers and terrain parks. Way more general breaks and head injuries from groomers and glades... The percentage of people in parks is WAY lower than glades and groomers. You will never ever see a report on how many people actually die On ski resorts. They die in an ambulance or in the Hospital so it's not reported as a ski death.....:dizzy:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> You will never ever see a report on how many people actually die On ski resorts. They die in an ambulance or in the Hospital so it's not reported as a ski death.....:dizzy:


Notice you've mentioned this before...why is that? When people die in the ambulance or hospital from say, an auto crash, something is noted to that effect - "later died from injuries" or whatever. 

Is it a PR thing?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They report most skier deaths that the fatal injury was incurred at the resort. I have no doubt that it is covered up to some degree. The CAIC already protects resorts. I know of a few inbounds avalanche incidents where people were caught that you can find nothing about on the website. If it doesn't kill or injure it is swept under the rug here. 

With ski area accidents, I can see something similar. I am sure media awareness, how the family deals with it have to do with how it is handled in the public eye. 

This industry is a major contributor to the state's bottom line after all. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh and fucking OW! That sucks dude. +++ vibes that you heal up quick. You should be back next season. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno why. Just know it happens. I usually say it just to remind people that skiing and snowboarding are dangerous if you don't treat them with respect. I was proud of Jackson Hole for reporting their tree strike death, guy died in the Hospital. that is rare that people/resorts report.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can think of at least 10 reported ski area deaths this season, probably more. It is not that they don't report them. I think some are quietly swept under the rug when there isn't much attention given to them. 

I am guessing the number is probably a little higher is all.

Also, I think it is interesting that it is pretty hard to find the stats. I do know more people died in ski area accidents this year than people in avalanches. Of course ski area use is also much higher.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes I would say injuries can happen anywhere... Deaths though are more likely to happen in glades and of course unfamiliar side country or backcountry. I have known three people who have died on the hill, two tree wells and one head impact from a tree. Freaky stuff... 

On another note- inversion table, any thoughts? I suppose it wouldn't directly help with this injury...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> On another note- inversion table, any thoughts? I suppose it wouldn't directly help with this injury...


No inversion table! At least not until your ankle is fully, fully healed. And even then, give it more time.

The inversion table I have (and others I've seen) use ankle clamps etc as the primary attachment for your body when inverted. It'd be way too much stress on the joint. No way that's a good idea.

However if you have a way to be inverted on a slight incline WITHOUT securing the ankle as base of support, that shouldn't be a problem. I'd check with a med pro about that first however as flow of circulation/gravity may be contraindicated with your particular injury. Clot concerns, etc.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> There are about equal amounts of death from glades and groomers and terrain parks. Way more general breaks and head injuries from groomers and glades... The percentage of people in parks is WAY lower than glades and groomers. You will never ever see a report on how many people actually die On ski resorts. They die in an ambulance or in the Hospital so it's not reported as a ski death.....:dizzy:






EatRideSleep said:


> Notice you've mentioned this before...why is that? When people die in the ambulance or hospital from say, an auto crash, something is noted to that effect - "later died from injuries" or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a PR thing?



I firmly believe it's a legal thing. I know for sure it is in the casino industry. I've witnessed it first hand... Some guy committed suicide and jumped off a 3 story indoor balcony, They still pronounced him "dead" in the ambulance. Even though he was deader than a rock when they got to him. What they told my department to do is tell people "he died on the way to the hospital" for legal reasons.

Oh, and to the OP get well soon man. That's a nasty break.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> No inversion table! At least not until your ankle is fully, fully healed. And even then, give it more time.
> 
> The inversion table I have (and others I've seen) use ankle clamps etc as the primary attachment for your body when inverted. It'd be way too much stress on the joint. No way that's a good idea.
> 
> However if you have a way to be inverted on a slight incline WITHOUT securing the ankle as base of support, that shouldn't be a problem. I'd check with a med pro about that first however as flow of circulation/gravity may be contraindicated with your particular injury. Clot concerns, etc.


Well that answers that, thanks


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I'll have a speedy recovery, all things considered it could be much worse... My pain is manageable and my employer has been extremely understanding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was back at work in a walking boot and crutches in 7 days. I was back. Snowboarding in 9 weeks, not recommended by my doctor of course. I have been injured many times through life with great recoveries and know my pain threshold and my body.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Argo you are freak of nature, but the sooner he starts rehab the better…. Just got to know your limits, them just push then a little bit more!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Injuries may happen in the park, but deaths happen bombing groomers.
> 
> And are u for real? I've seen so many high speed epic yardsales from the lift of every flavor.


I'm pretty much talking about the threads started by the members of this community. All of them seem to be rail/jump/park related and I've yet to see one from somebody wiping out on a groomer. I realize that glades/trees are a different story but I'm just going on what I've read here so far. :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i would guess more deaths happens hitting trees or rocks, or falling in treewells than on groomers, has anyone even ever died just crashing a groomer and not hitting some immobile object?

and avalanches...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

PalmerFreak said:


> I'm pretty much talking about the threads started by the members of this community. All of them seem to be rail/jump/park related and I've yet to see one from somebody wiping out on a groomer. I realize that glades/trees are a different story but I'm just going on what I've read here so far. :dunno:


when you can see the bottom of the groomer from the top of the groomer, ya gotta do something for fun!


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> I'm pretty much talking about the threads started by the members of this community. All of them seem to be rail/jump/park related and I've yet to see one from somebody wiping out on a groomer. I realize that glades/trees are a different story but I'm just going on what I've read here so far. :dunno:


I would think that's probably because those injuries aren't very exciting. I had a nice wipeout that, while it wasn't exactly a groomer, did not involve glades or a park. A couple weeks ago I supposedly tore my MCL after tomahawking through a big pile of windloaded powder at decent speed. I just didn't feel it necessary to make a new thread about it because it was so mundane. I'm sure there are incidents all the time on groomers, especially involving beginners (e.g. edge catches).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

i broke my leg landing hard in the backseat off a cat track that runs across a groomer, doing a 180..... sent me tomahawking on a groomer. 

high speed groomer tomahawks arent much fun.....


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

3 WEEK UPDATE

So the ankle feels like it's been healing up quite well. Never really felt any intense pain, so maybe took 3 or 4 painkillers in the first week and none since then, which is good (maybe it's in my head but my all-natural herbal painkillers seem to work better anyways :thumbsup. The doc said I can put about 20 lbs of weight on it, so I am getting used to walking again with help from the crutches. The only negative was that the foot became infected shortly after surgery. Fortunately we caught it pretty early so just took some antibiotics and it eventually went away. Anyways this thread is now in tl;dr territory so on to the pics:


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you're doing well - good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

CassMT said:


> i would guess more deaths happens hitting trees or rocks, or falling in treewells than on groomers, has anyone even ever died just crashing a groomer and not hitting some immobile object?
> 
> and avalanches...


Didn't Neeson's wife die hitting her head on a bunny slope groomer?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> 3 WEEK UPDATE
> 
> So the ankle feels like it's been healing up quite well. Never really felt any intense pain, so maybe took 3 or 4 painkillers in the first week and none since then, which is good (maybe it's in my head but my all-natural herbal painkillers seem to work better anyways :thumbsup. The doc said I can put about 20 lbs of weight on it, so I am getting used to walking again with help from the crutches. The only negative was that the foot became infected shortly after surgery. Fortunately we caught it pretty early so just took some antibiotics and it eventually went away. Anyways this thread is now in tl;dr territory so on to the pics:


make sure y'all are having the conversation re getting all that hardware out. I can promise you, you're not gonna want it in there. Also make sure you're working on your scar adhesion therapy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

"Most" of my injuries have occurred in late season. Now I've learned the hard way to pass on spring conditions, especially in the park. It seems fun but the snow is grabbier and heavier, transitions and landings are worse and it's just statistically risky. So I always force myself to pack it in by April. 

Most parks in most resorts are risky as it is when it comes to jump building. There just aren't enough qualified guys to go around who know how to properly build nor the money from the resorts. So often the geometry is way off. If you are landing in the flats off a 25 footer it sounds like typical average park in spring - dangerous. For some reason people feel like its easier to chuck all their tricks in spring conditions and to push their progression but it's hit or miss. 

Good luck with your recovery. Do all the proper rehab to strengthen the small muscles.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

CassMT said:


> i would guess more deaths happens hitting trees or rocks, or falling in treewells than on groomers, has anyone even ever died just crashing a groomer and not hitting some immobile object?
> 
> and avalanches...


Most probably too young to remember. I believe a bunch of his team actually saw it happen from the lift as they were heading up for their runs.

from wikipedia, Calgary Olympics, 88

Between the morning and afternoon runs of the men's giant slalom, Jörg Oberhammer, 47, the Austrian team doctor, was skiing on a recreational slope when he collided with another skier (a CTV technician) and was knocked under a snow-grooming machine, which crushed him instantly

If I remember correctly when it happend they interrupted some analysis as to whether Tomba was boinking Witt with the news


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> make sure y'all are having the conversation re getting all that hardware out. I can promise you, you're not gonna want it in there. Also make sure you're working on your scar adhesion therapy. :thumbsup:


You think?
I've had a few friends with hardware. My boss actually has a very similar fibula in terms of screws and plates and she got hers repaired over 30 years ago. Absolutely no ill effects from the parts and says she never even noticed they were in there. On the other hand a friend of mine broke her femur and had to have the hardware removed later on down the line. I figured it mainly depended on how your body reacts to the foreign objects.
Also, scar adhesion therapy... what is it?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> "Most" of my injuries have occurred in late season. Now I've learned the hard way to pass on spring conditions, especially in the park. It seems fun but the snow is grabbier and heavier, transitions and landings are worse and it's just statistically risky. So I always force myself to pack it in by April.
> 
> Most parks in most resorts are risky as it is when it comes to jump building. There just aren't enough qualified guys to go around who know how to properly build nor the money from the resorts. So often the geometry is way off. If you are landing in the flats off a 25 footer it sounds like typical average park in spring - dangerous. For some reason people feel like its easier to chuck all their tricks in spring conditions and to push their progression but it's hit or miss.
> 
> Good luck with your recovery. Do all the proper rehab to strengthen the small muscles.


Yes and no, I mean at that time of year up north here in Alberta, the temps were probably close to what you would get in the middle of January in your typical interior BC or Montana resort, so I wouldn't say the conditions in the park weren't any more dangerous than I had seen before. In fact the most dangerous I remember it being was in February when the temperature reached -25C and the landings were even more unforgiving. I agree with you though that the construction of the jump was not made with speed in mind, most kids would drop from a point a bit lower and not carry enough to clear the jump, whereas the point I was dropping from ensured I hit the sweet spot of the landing and would be able to roll away (or so I thought). I wish I had video of the crash just so I could tell where it all went wrong, I mean I am the type of person to warm up, get used to a jump, practice easier tricks to get comfortable and then try new things instead of just huck myself and scream YOLO, hoping for the best.
In hindsight, perhaps I should have been working on the trick on the L jump (35 ft.). The jump would have been impossible to overshoot and if I managed to carry enough speed (or even if I didn't) the consequences would have been nowhere near as bad...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> You think?
> I've had a few friends with hardware. My boss actually has a very similar fibula in terms of screws and plates and she got hers repaired over 30 years ago. Absolutely no ill effects from the parts and says she never even noticed they were in there. On the other hand a friend of mine broke her femur and had to have the hardware removed later on down the line. I figured it mainly depended on how your body reacts to the foreign objects.
> Also, scar adhesion therapy... what is it?


Those screw heads in your ankle are going to bother you when you wear a boot. Almost for sure, especially once the swelling has gone down. The scar adhesion sucks, it where you have to break up the scar tissue under the skin so the scar doesn't adhere to the muscle fascia underneath.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Might want to try heat molded liners… Could really be a help.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Those screw heads in your ankle are going to bother you when you wear a boot. Almost for sure, especially once the swelling has gone down. The scar adhesion sucks, it where you have to break up the scar tissue under the skin so the scar doesn't adhere to the muscle fascia underneath.


Hm haven't heard of that either... I will have to ask about it when I go in for my follow up in 4 more weeks.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

i had a similar fracture (not from boarding) 10 years back, my ankle still makes a cracking noise when i walk without shoes/boots that cover the ankle and when it's really really really cold it sometimes swells a bit but no trouble boarding.


----------

